# InfiniteSKILLS - Learning SolidWorks 2014 Training Video + Working files - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (28 أبريل 2014)

*InfiniteSKILLS - Learning SolidWorks 2014 Training Video
Duration: 7.25 hours - 112 tutorial videos | 1.1 GB | Video: AVC (.mp4) 1280x720 15fps | Audio: AAC 44.1KHz 1ch
Genre: eLearning | Level: Beginner | Working files included*

*A Practical Solidworks Training Course That Teaches Real World Skills In this project-based Learning SolidWorks 2014 video tutorial series, you'll quickly have relevant skills for real-world applications.

Follow along with our expert instructor in this training course to get:

Concise, informative and broadcast-quality Learning SolidWorks 2014 training videos delivered to your desktop
The ability to learn at your own pace with our intuitive, easy-to-use interface
A quick grasp of even the most complex Learning SolidWorks 2014 subjects because they're broken into simple, easy to follow tutorial videos

Practical working files further enhance the learning process and provide a degree of retention that is unmatched by any other form of Learning SolidWorks 2014 tutorial, online or offline... so you'll know the exact steps for your own projects.
روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?zna6zt
http://www.gulfup.com/?OOG6oK
http://www.gulfup.com/?SA4ZlN
http://www.gulfup.com/?hSCRol
http://www.gulfup.com/?ThVx9g
*​


----------

